# Labore ready to go



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Her do date is the 30th can't wait

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We will up date in morning

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a laboer ready to go too  but I think yours might go first....good luck and can't wait to see pictures especially if yours goes first lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow she's big. Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah she has always had triplets

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

These are from this morning

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh dear! Well tell her u done .... And your posting her on Craig's list .... You don't tolerate liars


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks ready to go!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She sure looks like she's ready to go....like...yesterday! Happy kidding and do not forget to post pics!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hahaha I never thought about that thanks for the tied bit Darlaj

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww, I hope they have their mama's ears!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Hahaha I never thought about that thanks for the tied bit Darlaj
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


Of course telling her that would make you the liar


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This is so true her bag is shiny so we lock her in a pin that will stall her out till morning

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Darlaj said:


> Oh dear! Well tell her u done .... And your posting her on Craig's list .... You don't tolerate liars


Hahaha thats hilarious we shoul do this!!!!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

My girls are due in April just in time fore fair ! First baby's soooooooooooo excited... So I have been practicing my hurry up and give birth threats!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It helped us to do the same what kind of goats do you have

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Alpine and toggenburg..... Both confirmed with blood tests, but I am a bit concerned about togg she just turned 1. About 3 weeks ago she went off feed and was ill about a week vet said she was ketonic and treated her with pg and vit b all blood work looked good . She lost a ton of weight In the process I hope she didn't abort and reabsorb.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh man well you can give her a little bit of grain to help her put weight on if vet says it ok hope all goes well for you I'll be watching for your threads

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanx.... She gets 2 cup manna and 2 cup diary parlor a day but she dosent like it she a picky eater ... Little stinker


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

This her today I don't see how she can go any longer sorry for the poppy

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So if she don't have them by Sunday we will have to induce never had to do that but I guess there is always a first time for everything just not sure how to do it

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Poor mama

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has to be very uncomfortable.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like her whole backside is going to pop! A friend of mine induces labor naturally by taking the doe for a quick, fast jog and then gives her a bucket of warm molasses water. Extra calcium like tums supposedly speed up the kidding process as well.
Oh, and my friend also mixes chili powder or peppers or something spicy like that in their food because she said it gets the babies kickin and the mama starts contracting....idk, it might work!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Omgsh it is so tiring helping out with triplets but yet so freaking worth it  
Two girls dwarf ears
One boy long ears

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Bet she feels 100% better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Loads her bag like just didn't think she could go another day

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable!! Congrats!!!! We need some dry baby pics when you get a chance, I must see those cute girls up close with those adorable ears!!! I love Laboer's!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Will do and thanks

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

So cute...congrats on the triplets. Looks like mom has lots of milk for them


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We hope some have never left all three on her but I'm going to try this year . Thanx for the Congrats more pic later today

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are so cute.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Here are the dry pics the first two are the little buckling then the girls

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Them little girls are CUTE

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable lil faces


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks now to sell them and man if they produce as much as there mama some one will be very lucky

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------

